# treadle sewing machines to take to South Africa and table plans



## ellebeaux (Aug 18, 2004)

Hi all,

It's been almost 4 years since I've logged on so I imagine there's a bunch of new faces here. Hello!
I'm working on a community conservation project in South Africa and need to bring over 3 non-electric sewing machines and plans on how to make the treadle tables.

Anyone have any suggestions? Anyone done something similar?


----------



## Clem (Apr 12, 2016)

I have a Singer treadle machine complete(except for the belt, which may even be around). I'm just 15 miles south of Danville, Va, if you want it enough to arrange a pick up..


----------



## sewtlm (Mar 22, 2006)

The Bernina 1008 can be converted to a treadle machine from electric. There are dealers in PA and OH Amish country that convert them and have the plans for this if you ask nicely they might share the process. Then you would be able to purchase all items in country and not worry about shipping. 
There are Bernina dealers is SAfrica.


----------



## Ann-NWIowa (Sep 28, 2002)

Janome offers a treadle head for around $350. You have to have your own treadle to put it on. There are forums about treadle sewing machines which offer parts which would be worth checking out.


----------



## HeavyHauler (Dec 21, 2017)

Water shortages there is going to be a bigger concern in just a couple months.

I suggest bringing some Sawyer minis and what not.


----------

